# Sui Feifei heads for WNBA



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

<img src="http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2005-04/09/xinsrc_5420402091222984987411.jpg" align ="left" hspace="20" vspace="5" />Chinese woman basketballer Sui Feifei has flown to the United States to embark on her new career in the Women National Basketball Association, or WNBA.
Departing from the Beijing International Airport on Friday, 25-year-old Sui says she will try her best to meet the challenges ahead.

"I have mixed feelings—nervous, grateful, excited and expectant."

Sui will join the Sacramento Monarchs at training camp, ahead of the season start in May.

Considered the best small forward in Asia, Sui Feifei was the MVP of the 2004-2005 Women China Basketball Association, or WCBA league.

She has led her Team Baiyi to three consecutive national championships.

Another Chinese basketballer, 24-year-old Miao Lijie, who was also signed by the Sacramento Monarchs, is expected to leave for WNBA later this month.

Miao was dubbed the "Queen of Points" in the 2004-2005 WCBA season.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2005-04/09/content_2806951.htm


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Another article from today's SacBee:

A tough town to pronounce: The new Monarch says 'Sacramento' doesn't exactly roll off the tongue in Chinese


----------

